# ATP turbo products????good as they look?



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

Well i have a Garrett T3super60 and am going to be running an external gate. the turbo itself came with the internal set-up.
I have been farting around looking for a :flange" i guess... and was wondering if this is the right piece im looking for.








how is the quality of the ATP parts, i havent really heard any horror stories but want to ask none the less.
thanks guys
jonathon


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (stntman)*

I bought a few things from them and they all look and work as well as advertised http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (KubotaPowered)*

ATP is fine as long as you dont use their software.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_ATP is fine as long as you dont use their software. 

I forget to include that as a disclaimer


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (KubotaPowered)*

Atp makes quality parts.. have a similar vband transition flange.. and it is a solid piece..


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (Vdubsolo)*

Using there stuff since they frst opened,some of there stuff you have to "make it fit",but other than that long lasting and good quality.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (VWAUDITEK)*

and that flange itself seems to be one the would bloclk of the internal wastegate port and allow an external gate correct?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_and that flange itself seems to be one the would bloclk of the internal wastegate port and allow an external gate correct?

correct


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (KubotaPowered)*

ATP makes some very quality parts.



_Modified by nater at 9:49 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (vr6freak)*

I have been very pleased with the everything I have bought. vbands ,clamps etc.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_ATP is fine as long as you dont use their software. 

I dont understand why people dont like there software??? My 2.0t has been running there software since 03' and daily driven since then as well...put well over 45,-50,xxx miles on it and have never had a problem...i love everything atp has to offer to be honest....


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (stntman)*

the quality in the pics look great. i saw some cheesedick stuff on ebay which actualy didnt look bad. But the welds werent as clean and it cost like $20 less. so I would rather go with a known product for that small a difference.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

I've ordered lots of little odds and ends from them over time, never had problem, and the sales people were friendly to boot.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

ATP is great, I only buy my stuff from C2, ATP and Kinetic and have never had any kind of problem with any of them.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (rado_speed)*

I had doubts about ATP from the past complaints..but I decided to order, and they are quality and well shipped...its prolly diff now in a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (GoKart_16v)*

I've liked everything I had ordered ('cept the software)


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*

I've seen some warped V-Band flanges, but none as of late.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

ATP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

cant speak to their software...but all of the fabricated and cnc'd parts ive ever gotten from them have been top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ATP turbo products????good as they look? (stntman)*

I've always used their vband clamps, pretty decent.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

ATP aren't too bad on the whole, but I've had a bad experience with their turbo building skills, or lack there of.
They assembled my GT3076R incorrectly and would only give me a $250 credit back on it when I sent it back as faulty. And they wouldn't refund me either. So their mistake cost me over $1000. I won't be buying from them again.
They're OK with general parts, but they suck at building turbos properly.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

i have that same flange.... only thing about it i did not like is when you run studs for it, you have to run the nuts down a little at a time so they can all be put on. but other than that, it was a good piece.


----------

